# rebuilding turbo



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

where can i get the parts? and do you guys know where i can find what the tolerances are on t25? (bearing clearences and tq on the bolts) to aid me in a rebuild, ive been looking every where for the parts (accually a kit) but no luck, and i would REALLY like to do this myself.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

ok never mind, should have typed overhaul instead of rebuild when i was searching. still need specs and tolerances though.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

um, you'd be dumb to do it yourself.

pay to have a professional do it.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

landlord said:


> ok never mind, should have typed overhaul instead of rebuild when i was searching. still need specs and tolerances though.


Do not disassemble the CHRA unless you have a means of spin balancing it yourself.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

ok its not that much more to pay someone to do it ill go that route. you guys saved me from making another mistake, thanks!


----------

